# Betta fish sleeping together



## Desert Flower Gypsy (Sep 5, 2013)

I got two betta fish one male and one female I was trying to breed them I even separated female from the male and they both seem interested with each they both were flaring and showing other signs for mating and the been doing this about a week now ,the female kept getting out of the glass bowl she was in, then I saw that the male doesn't harm her instead I see them both sleeping together in my Lucky bamboo pot also I was wondering maybe my male is to young I had my female for couple of months now and the male I just got a week ago

I'm thinking about separating them for awhile and try again on the breeding


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

Hello and welcome to the forum. Were the fish conditioned before you tried to breed them? I'm sure several of our breeders will come by and give you some good advice.


----------



## Namialus (Jul 9, 2013)

I think you should separate them for now, until a breeder here can help.


----------



## indjo (Jun 6, 2010)

If you think the male isn't mature enough, it would be best to separate them. Though they can live together (they get along), but then you can't predict when they will spawn (they will eventually spawn). But if you separate them, you can determine spawn time between days to 1 week. . . . your call.

BTW, welcome to the forum. Looking forward to hearing all your betta adventures.


----------



## Myates (Aug 2, 2011)

Welcome 

I've had pairs sleep together in plants and such, but it isn't always a sign of them being docile or immature.. could mean they are tired/worn out and taking a rest. How did you condition them? Usually with proper conditioning (feeding) they don't spend a whole lot of "down" time. 

If you are wanting to breed them (have the set ups with grow out tanks, containers, etc) and you have conditioned them properly leave them be.. I have a male that will spend most of his time laying in the plants but within 24 hrs will breed with the girl regardless. So I don't always take them sleeping in a plant as a sign to anything unless they haven't been conditioned properly, then I would point to lack of energy.


----------



## GhostFeather (Jun 23, 2011)

I had 2,conditioned for 2 weeks, male went in the breeding tank a week before the female.
I let them see each other a couple of times a day,released the female.
They swam to each other flaring away,that was the end of that breeding!
For a week all they did was swim together,no fighting,no breeding,just acted like they were old buddies!
They were 3 months old,I started over with a different male,had eggs in 2 days.
Tried putting the original pair in a breeding tank,they did the same thing!
Needless to say I never tried to breed them again,and I got 3 spawns out of each of them,just different partners!
Go figure
Bill


----------



## Myates (Aug 2, 2011)

Keep them separated in their own tank/container for 3-5 days, don't let them see any other betta. Add the male in and then the female right away - don't wait so long to place the female, just a few minutes. That should help get them in the breeding mode..


----------



## Desert Flower Gypsy (Sep 5, 2013)

thanks for the info everyone but my female betta died and my male went blind after I bought him another female so that breeding didn't go well, so now I got 2 new females and one male that I already have the 2 females both look healthy and the male is already working on his bubble nest.


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

I'm sorry for your loss.


----------

